# Our new GrCh Dirty Money



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

Here is a little something we tried..... GrCh Dirty Money to a game dog.
Let me know what you think. 5 months. Introducing Louie.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

He is a gorgeous dog but I'm not sure I understand the "something you tried" and then you mention game dog? I'm lost LOL!


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

sry.... What I mean is that this boy was taken to an ADBA dog sugar foot... A bully to a game style dog. We are giving it a shot to see how it works out as he matures. We didn't breed them but we are going to give the concept a chance


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

B-TownBullyz said:


> sry.... What I mean is that this boy was taken to an ADBA dog sugar foot... A bully to a game style dog. We are giving it a shot to see how it works out as he matures. We didn't breed them but we are going to give the concept a chance


That's what I thought but I didn't want to just assume  So you are going to start breeding bullies to a game dog in the future? How old is this boy? He looks like and Amstaff to me.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice dog- 

Not to get off topic but no point in mixing breeds. Aside from being mixed, you might end up with dogs you can't show in either registry due to structure and differences.
To each his own and good luck.


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

he will show in the ABKC Classic class he is also UKC and ADBA reg


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> That's what I thought but I didn't want to just assume  So you are going to start breeding bullies to a game dog in the future? How old is this boy? He looks like and Amstaff to me.


No I just like the idea of cleaning up the bully blood and adding that extra drive from that game dog. But no I will not be breeding bullies to game dogs. This was not my breeding.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Really nice definitely has the classic look im sure he will do well.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

B-TownBullyz said:


> No I just like the idea of cleaning up the bully blood and adding that extra drive from that game dog. But no I will not be breeding bullies to game dogs. This was not my breeding.


Ohhhh- 
However, it could be achieved using bullies. There's some with drive and clean looks. But I do like your dog.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

B-TownBullyz said:


> No I just like the idea of cleaning up the bully blood and adding that extra drive from that game dog. But no I will not be breeding bullies to game dogs. This was not my breeding.


Well good luck! He is a very handsome boy


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Louie sure is nice looking.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He is a really good looking dog. But I don't agree with the mixing.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The Bully x Gamedog thing has been tried before, and honestly, it doesn't make a lot of sense. You've got people strenuously trying to preserve gamebred APBTs, and people strenuously trying to make the AmBully its own breed. Crossing the two is really no different than creating mutts, if you consider that the purpose for their breeding over generations makes them two separate breeds now. JMO. I wouldn't do it. Its done now, but please, stick to bullies x bullies in the future.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Also, For the fact that American Bullies are also supposed to be bred away from dog aggression, why would you want to introduce it back in?


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

The question also lies in if that game dog was truthfully a game dog and no an ADBA-registered bully-type dog. A lot of bully people I know have their bullies registered ADBA - along with AmStaffs and APBTs - just to have it done.

He's a cutie though!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You make a good point, Shadoze. Most people who own true-blue gamedogs are not going to risk their reputation breeding them to a bully.


----------

